# Latest and greatest saddles for 4 hours in the saddle?



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

I've tried many different saddles. My rides regularly go 3+ hours, 35+ miles. I can count on a saddle starting to hurt at the 2.5 hour mark, and that's when I try to cut my ride short. I'd like to extend rides to be able to go 4 hours or more without dealing with this pain-in-the-butt. Weight and looks not significant factors, but high priced stuff will need a lot of convincing (I expect saddles to cost as much as sneakers)...

1. Charge/Fabric Scoop Radius - best so far, since it's pretty comfy when sitting upright by also no worse than others in my typical attack position
2. Planet X Superlight - okay until the 2.5 h mark
2. Specialized Phenom - same with above (tied)
4. WTB Deva - I think this is a women's saddle or something, so I didn't put much time on it, but it had a nice shape and lasted to 2 to 2.5 hrs. might give it another try
5. WTB Volt - hard to find a comfortable position, rear sloped a bit much to be able to sit further back
6. WTB Rocket V - not sure if I like narrow saddles. I've been gravitating to 142 saddles
7. Bontrager road saddle 128 - was like an ass hatchet, splitting/wedging apart my sit bones. Wanted to try a narrow saddle, since I'm skinny. Tried to put up with it, but there was pain from start of ride to end, with lots of out-of-saddle time

I see that SQLabs is getting attention. Is Ergon worth considering?

Some context: my bars are about level with my saddle, absolutely no prob with arm fatigue. Seat angle is steeper than 73d; never actually measured, I upsized on a bike with a kinked seat tube. I ride FS, and it's made me a bit lazier, spending a lot more time in the saddle, but it's no better on a HT. I ride with quality padded shorts from a varied # of brands; some help out a bit more with the problem than others.

Any tips for riding long distances appreciated. I'm not certain that it's not the saddle alone. I do notice there's a significant difference between saddles though, and have multiple saddles sitting unused now... I'm willing to try some road and tri saddles, or even opening up to women's saddles. My ass surely has "broken in" by now? I've probably have over 2000 miles this year.


----------



## C8N (Oct 20, 2017)

Its ugly as sin but I have Selle SMP TRK on my roadie and the longest I have ridden was about 8hrs.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

pretty much this is the formula for extended riding

thin saddle

real sheep chamois

a ton of chamois cream (this is the part not to skip)

is how to properly extend saddle time. chamois cream


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

C8N said:


> Its ugly as sin but I have Selle SMP TRK on my roadie and the longest I have ridden was about 8hrs.


Doesn't look any worse than some saddles I've seen like, Adamo, Koobi, etc. Looks like it actually takes it a step further than them. Definitely on my list.

Regarding chamois cream, I'm using currently Friction Freedom, which is water based and has some skin conditioners like lanolin, shea butter, and vitamin A. Learned what a real saddle sore was, an abscess from skin rubbing away and getting infected, and now use it religiously.

I have tried a wide variety of bibs/shorts and, not surprisingly, the one with the thickest pad is the most comfy over long miles. I've a hourglass shape midsection, so bibs don't really seem to have any notable advantage, so chamois is probably the only real factor. That and I hate silicon grippers, since they have caused some of my leg hair to become ingrown, but can simply just fold them in.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Remember that seat width has to do with your bones, not really your weight! Im a bigger dude, but my sit bones are kinda narrow. If wide saddles feel good, dont shy away even if you're skinny.

I like my charge spoon. Its cheap, light, well built and pretty comfy. Kinda a hidden gem for a lot of people! It seems like *most* people can find a WTB saddle that they love. The higher end models have different, better padding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

+1 on Charge Spoon. I have them on 2 bikes (road/rigid). I have the WTB Volt on the trail bike, and took some getting used to, but now its fine. 

I don't ride 4 hours plus though.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

The trick is that something we recommend could be terrible for you, and vice versa as fit is so unique. I'm always reluctant to recommend anything, especially since I use a completely unpadded one currently (but that's for 1.5-2 hr rides typically.)

I'm not sure a laddies' saddle will help. I borrowed my wife's bike a few years back, expecting her mega-gel saddle to be blissful - nope - hurt almost right away. Fit trumps padding every time. It will be designed with a certain anatomic fit that likely won't work for a male.

I assume you've tried it already, but on longer rides I'll double up on the chamoiseses. (Chameeses? Schlemiel! Schlimazel! Hasenpfeffer Incorporated!)

Re the ass butter, I'm unsure if that's the source of your pain, or if it's just the pressure, as opposed to friction. Good idea to use that stuff though regardless - don't wait for irritation to start.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's one.




https://kontactbike.com/


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Never tried doubling up on padded shorts. Worth a try.

Video made it more apparent why I find that I gravitate to seats that allow for different sitting positions.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

More-


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

phlegm said:


> The trick is that something we recommend could be terrible for you, and vice versa as fit is so unique. I'm always reluctant to recommend anything...


This right here. Your rear has to choose the saddle, not your wallet, scale or eye. I was very surprised to start with my old bike's stock Bontrager Evoke 1, shop around and audition everything I could at multiple shops(several WTB and fizik, everything Bontrager, etc) and end up with basically the same saddle, just a higher end version with different padding, the Evoke RL. 
Needed another saddle, and have a Selle Italia one otw to try out. My starting criteria was simple. Proper width for my sit bones(determined by previous fitting and testing), and Ti rails(don't trust carbon and have had steel rust). The rest is up to the bootay...

Another vote for anti-chafe. I've tried rollon, stick and gel, and am not particular, just gotta have one or the other.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I always got sore areas under my sit bones. every time i ride for more than 2 hours, it's sore. I tried several WTB saddles (Devo, medium and wide Volts, Rocket V, pure V, Speed V) and all of them ended with a sore bum. i started swapping saddles around and settled (for now) on a generic saddle i found in a parts bin. suddenly those sore areas don't come back! it's heavy and ugly but it works. my only fear is that if i damage this saddle, i will not be able to find a suitable replacement because it was a one-off, oddball find.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> ...my only fear is that if i damage this saddle, i will not be able to find a suitable replacement.


Ah, that reminds me OP - if/when you find a good saddle, buy 2 of them so you have one as a spare.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been through at least a dozen myself. Still looking for the dream saddle. Best one I've used so far is the SDG Bel-Air. I do endurance rides and races and it's quite comfortable. 

I don't agree necessarily with the double chamois concept. My thought is if you need double padding, your on the wrong saddle. The right saddle should be comfortable for many hours. 

The Charge Spoon didn't work for me. Too narrow and too little padding. I tried the WTB Pure V, too wide. 

I just bought an Ergon endurance saddle, second Ergon, to see if it works for me. I have the cross saddle and it's good up to the 2.5-3 hour mark, then it's downright painful. Not an endurance saddle for me.

The new SQ Labs is on my radar. May have to try that one next.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ...
> 
> I don't agree necessarily with the double chamois concept. My thought is if you need double padding, your on the wrong saddle. The right saddle should be comfortable for many hours.


That's a fair point - ideally you wouldn't need much clothing-based padding at all. However, as a stop gap, it helps.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I think I tried to make a saddle swap thread on this forum once and it didn't stick. anyone interested in trying to make that work? try all the saddles you want for the cost of shipping a swapped saddle here and there!


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Everyone's ass is different. I have a tough time finding a saddle that doesn't work. I've done up to 11 hours on the roadie and 12 hours on the hard tail MTB (I'll be doing a 24 hour in 2018) and while it does get uncomfortable, I have never been limited by the saddle itself.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> I think I tried to make a saddle swap thread on this forum once and it didn't stick. anyone interested in trying to make that work? try all the saddles you want for the cost of shipping a swapped saddle here and there!


It's a great idea, but I think a lot of shops do that. WTB does or did run a saddle swap program too.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I have found the Charge Spoon works best on my hard tail, but I think the longest ride so far was 4hrs with breaks. I tried it first on my gravel bike, but after 4hrs it wasn't working. I have a couple from your list waiting for the long ride test, but I am recovering from an injury so it could be awhile. I don't wear padded shorts when I ride.

One saddle that I read good things about is the Terry Fly Gel, but I can't personally comment on it. If the 3 saddles I have waiting don't work, I have Selle SMP TRK planned as the 4th.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I had same problem exactly as OP, tried a number of saddles. Then I read about SQLabs approach based on measuring your sit bones with corregated cardboard and matching it with your bike and ride style to get the right size. Mine was way wider than anything I had before. I now can ride 4+ hours without issue, at least in the butt area!


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Nobody mentioned Brooks? I guess this really is the beginner's forum...


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

Thor29 said:


> Nobody mentioned Brooks? I guess this really is the beginner's forum...


I just mounted a Brooks Cambium on my gravel bike. Get sized, get a demo if you can. I knew in less than 5 minutes that this was a game changer.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Thor29 said:


> Nobody mentioned Brooks? I guess this really is the beginner's forum...


I thought he was looking for something comfortable .


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sidewalk said:


> Everyone's ass is different. I have a tough time finding a saddle that doesn't work. I've done up to 11 hours on the roadie and 12 hours on the hard tail MTB (I'll be doing a 24 hour in 2018) and while it does get uncomfortable, I have never been limited by the saddle itself.


Maybe there is a minor "mental" part about saddles. With the exception of WTB Volt, never had saddle issues either, but I gave it time, and is a none issue now. I just did a 2hr+ ride with some climbing, and my azz feels great.


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Did a 48 mile ride, slowly. 6h total, with many small breaks and 1 long one about 1h before I finished. Still had sensitive flesh in my sitbone area, which usually takes more than a couple days to go away, but tried to pay no mind to it. At the beginning of the ride, the sore spots popped a couple times, as if something stringy were being stretched and pushed over a hump, but didn't didn't get any more uncomfortable than how I started the ride. My legs turned to jelly before I could do more.

One thing I learned about saddles is that one should beware that it's common for a saddle's dye to rub off onto your shorts/pants, especially if your pants aren't some work-out specific kind (ex. bike commute). Not something I learned from this ride, just saying in general.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I didn't mention my Brooks because it wasn't worth mentioning. (OOH, BURN!!) 

I had a Flyer on my fatbike for a season. I was pretty comfy until you had to slide forward on it to do a climb. Then it got painful in a hurry. The nose of that thing was narrow and hard as a rock. No padding. It would put sharp pressure right where you don't want it. 

I think it would be fine for a road bike or hybrid, but it's no good as a MTB saddle.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Asses are like snowflakes.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had a lot of trouble with saddles over the years. My favorite so far has been the SQ Lab 611, and second place the Selle SMP Pro.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You don't say how often you ride? 

Irrespective of the saddle you have, if you don't spend enough time on it regularly it will hurt. Your backside has to get conditioned to the saddle. I find short, frequent rides keep your butt in better shape than occasional long ones. 

I too like the Charge Spoon but if the long rides you are doing are a few weeks apart you'll struggle on such a firm saddle, or any saddle, but a softer one might work better. The Madison Flux is identical to the Spoon but has a little more padding, you could try that.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a big guy with a big ass and I've been riding commando for years. Just a pair of thin weight shorts and the seat of my choice. No underwear, no pads.
I have 2) very comfortable seats.
1) WTB Speed 5- this is on my 91 Attitude which is my daily rider and I've ridden it on many 6 hour rides. At the end of those rides, my ass does indeed hurt, but its form the position on the bike, not necessarily from the seat.
2) Brooks B-17 with a discernible amount of sag in the leather. This is my new seat that I'm breaking in and I've only ridden it for 2 hour rides, so I don't have a good comparison on the longer rides, but it's really comfy. My only complaint is that its' slippery.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> Asses are like snowflakes.


Easily offended and compain about everything?


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Hypothesis: does letting your ass rest a number of days between rides affect its ability to "break-in"?

I'm doing tests to answer this now. So far I've put about 8h of total moving time in 4 days, on the Planet X Superlight. Day 1 3h 13m in my fav padded shorts (Giordana), Day 2 rest, Day 3 3h 44m in my thickest shorts (some high end brand), Day 4 1h 17m in no padding (jeans and boxers). My sitbones were sore after day 1 (uncomfortable to sit on the saddle towards end of ride), still felt sore on day 2 and 3, but was able to sit on saddle at end of day 3's ride, very mild discomfort on day 4. Expecting this trend to continue if I continue to ride. Will have another ~3.5h ride on Thurs. Elapsed time is of course higher: 4h 10m, 6h 10m, and 1h 50m.

Put in an order for a Selle SMP TRK and Hybrid saddle at Nashbar to see if I like either. TRK is 160mm wide, Hybrid (Extra) is 140mm wide. Selle SMP advertises fit based on pant size and don't believe there's enough diff to make female specific saddles. Their "Lady" model simply has pink stitching. Will let my ass be the judge of that.

In the meanwhile, I'm going to try and work on another hypothesis: how much does bit fit play a role in this problem? Do I have too much weight supported by my ass, and not by my feet and hands? Going to test seat height, saddle position (fore/aft and tilt), reach, etc. I did upsize from what I was previously used to (460mm seat tube, 620mm ETT, for someone 171cm/5' 7" tall), so I should have room to experiment with slightly narrower bars (740 to 711mm), short stem (50 to 35), and perhaps play with the rise/drop.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

This past summer I bought a new bontranger montrose for my commuter, and I loved it so much I bought the same saddle for my mtn bike.

To me it feels like my butt cheeks are being fondled by Jenna Jameson herself when I am riding.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I just cannot understand why most people spend thousands on a bike with the latest and greatest tech but wont try a modern saddle......

Move Up to 21st century saddle tech,

https://www.ismseat.com/pm-20

I ride the older version of the pm-20,The Adamo peak, It's four years old now and holding up just fine. Also have the PL-1.1

Saddle pain, testicle pain, A saddle with a long nose sticking right Into your jewels, really ? You've got to be kidding me..... I've left all those kinds of pain far behind.

They have a test ride program btw..

If your bold enough to try out something new, remember to pay attention to the mounting video as these saddles sit differently, farther back, lower.
Takes about 50 miles, a few rides to adjust to them, so patience is key.
Instant gratification people need not apply....


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Osco said:


> I just cannot understand why most people spend thousands on a bike with the latest and greatest tech but wont try a modern saddle......
> 
> Move Up to 21st century saddle tech,
> 
> ...


Well, it looks... unique. If I buy one for $200 and don't like it, it's a $200 mistake I'm stuck with as I don't see me being able to easily sell it. For $200 I can try 3-4 other saddles.

That said, I'm not opposed. If it was affordable, or if a LBS had a demo I could try risk free I would do it no question. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I've been down the saddle issue road myself. Unfortunately it is a very personal and subjective topic. I've had a Charge Scoop it was ok but not a good saddle for me for any extended time on the bike. The Scoop is a domed saddle and the actual sit width of domed saddles is narrower then their actual claimed width. The OP mentioned the WTB Deva the Deva is 145mm wide with a slightly flatter profile then a Scoop giving your sit bones a wider more supportive platform. As far as cushion or padding I personally prefer less. Too much padding in shorts or saddle has the potential for soft tissue compression which will rear it's ugly head after extended time in saddle causing hot spots or numbness. The Brooks Cambium is a nice saddle right out of the gate but there is a weight penalty that goes along with this saddle. I found Fizik to be my choice. I tried their Kurve Chameleon and that was the one for me. They no longer make that saddle. So once again I was on the hunt for a saddle, one that was as close to that one as possible. For me the saddle that I can now spend long hours on is the Fizik Antares R3 large. It's a fairly flat saddle that is 152mm wide with minimal padding and a carbon shell that flexes and acts like a hammock when seated. Never leave home without chamois cream. Personally I wouldn't recommend doubling up shorts either. You also need to ride a few times a week to get you sit bones accustomed to being on a saddle.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> I think I tried to make a saddle swap thread on this forum once and it didn't stick. anyone interested in trying to make that work? try all the saddles you want for the cost of shipping a swapped saddle here and there!


Yes.

Saddle swap thread.

And, revive the tire swap thread.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Saddle pain... the good and bad pain.*

Pain directly on the sit bones, until they toughen up, is what is suppose to happen. It is where the pressure is suppose to be. It is like walking bare foot outside for the first time.

Trying to avoid "normal" sit bone pain often leads to overly cushioned saddles and bulky chamois pads. That bulk often leads to chafing, saddle sores, and pressure on other areas - areas not intended to receive pressure.

Sit bones probably only get painful until they toughen up in the new, or occasional rider. Or, if you get a saddle with no padding, or do an unusually super long ride. Once my butt is in shape, I can ride without a chamois (Like Tinker did), but its not my preference. I do run into problems with thick padding and thick chamois pads. They bunch up at my inner thigh crease and cause problems.

I find a "flatter topped" saddle better for me. My favorite is the Spec Henge. Readily available and cheap.

A good set of "not too padded" shorts are important. Club Ride's Woodchuck chamois shorts are my current favorite.

Seat tube angle and bar height...

If the saddle is high and the bars are low that creates a position where pressure comes off the sit bones, and shifts the burden more anteriorly on the pelvis. Then real problems begin. Numbness where you don't want to be numb.

Slacker STAs push you back farther on the bike and have a similar effect. You need to bend over farther. Your posture is less upright. Again, that shifts weight anteriorly.

Saddle tilt...

Titling the saddle nose down relieves pressure on the anterior pelvis (good) but puts more pressure on your hands, and that can cause problems. Tilting the saddle nose up relieves hand pressure but puts more on the anterior pelvis (bad).

Saddle sores, and how not to get them...

Don't wear cycling shorts more than once before being washed. I often don't head my advice and usually pay the price with at least a mild case of folliculitis.

Scrub down the junk often. Frequent full showers are a time consuming PITA, for me. But, a few times a day I scrub down the vitals with a good hot, soapy, washcloth. Always right after a ride, even when camping. This is the most important thing to do to prevent saddle sores.

Get out of sweaty shorts right after the ride.

Chamois butter... Never tried the stuff in over 20 years of mountain biking. Bought some this year. Wow! Have I been missing out.

All that said, I'm still in search of the perfect saddle/set up.

Ooopppss...

I think I got carried away.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/classifieds/saddle-swap-thread-1064518.html


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Saddles are just too personal. I did a saddle swap with someone here on mtbr awhile ago, from a different gear swap thread than the saddle swap one just posted. The one I got was a little better than the one I traded, but still not quite right.

I like the WTB Volt on my mtb, coincidentally. I've done 50+mi rides on it. On my road bike, I ended up with the cheapie OEM Diamondback saddle from my wife's gravel bike (which she hated and replaced almost immediately). I did a century ride on it, and it was about as comfortable as it could have been on an 8hr ride. Go figure. But looking at it, the shape is very similar to the Volt, so I'm not terribly surprised. That shape just works for me. I can ride on either saddle with or without chamois. Any padding the chamois might provide is unnecessary for saddles that fit. The chamois simply provides a smooth surface to prevent chafing and saddle sores, and for long rides, a vessel for chamois cream. And at 4hrs, I'm certainly using chamois cream.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

dv8zen said:


> Wanted to try a narrow saddle, since I'm skinny.


Being skinny means nothing. I'm thin and run a 154mm saddle. Every saddle I tried was painful until I measured my sit bones and bought a saddle that fit.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

dv8zen said:


> I've tried many different saddles.
> ...
> 
> 6. WTB Rocket V - not sure if I like narrow saddles. I've been gravitating to 142 saddles
> ...


The Bontrager 128 experience hurts my butt just reading it!

But yeah, as others have written, skinny doesn't mean your sit bones are... and they're probably not if you've been gravitating to 142mm.

I'm slim myself and need a relatively flat 145mm saddle... any kind of crown to the saddle is bad... currently a fan of the 145mm Ritchey WCS Streem.

Tilting the nose of the saddle up a tiny bit helps me a bit too... I think it consistently forces me back on the wider part of the saddle.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a WTB Volt on my SS. Just did a 100 miles race this last Saturday, 8 hours on the bike. Seat felt great. 

I would go by a dealer and have them measure your butt and see what width saddle you actually need. I have found a 148mm is the smallest I can run if I am doing anything over 15-20 miles. I always find myself going with WTB saddles. They seem to be the best fit for me currently. 

Good luck


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

My entire lower half used to start going numb after more than 3 hours in the saddle, and I had to trial a few saddles before I found one that suits me nicely. That saddle is the Charge Spoon (the variant with the titanium rails is slightly more comfortable), though of course saddle comfort is a very personal thing so the Spoon won't be right for everyone. I did knack some sort of left buttock component last year when I broke a saddle rail and had to limp home on one buttcheek. This left me with a painful knot on one sit bone that took months to sort itself out.

Now I've got a saddle that fits me nicely I've been able to extend my summer rides to 5-6 hours, though that brought about other issues as I was starting to develop calloused buttcheeks. I've started applying the wonderfully named Assois chamois cream before a ride and now the smoothness of my butt would be the envy of many a baby.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Osco said:


> I just cannot understand why most people spend thousands on a bike with the latest and greatest tech but wont try a modern saddle......
> 
> Move Up to 21st century saddle tech,
> 
> ...





*OneSpeed* said:


> Well, it looks... unique. If I buy one for $200 and don't like it, it's a $200 mistake I'm stuck with as I don't see me being able to easily sell it. For $200 I can try 3-4 other saddles.
> 
> That said, I'm not opposed. If it was affordable, or if a LBS had a demo I could try risk free I would do it no question. Nothing to lose.


2 seconds on the website and you find this amazing thing called free demo saddles.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> 2 seconds on the website and you find this amazing thing called free demo saddles.


If you spent 2 more seconds you would have seen that it's a $20 charge for shipping and handling, plus they put a $244 deposit on your CC.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been using an Ergon SM3 for about 18 months now. I like it alot and it works well for me but keep in mind:

1) its on an SS bike. less sitting than maybe other bikes
2) its very flat. if you don't like flat saddles, this is not for you.
3) its pretty firm. works great with my good bibs, but I get a little sore after 3-4 hour ride (on SS) on the infrequent occasion that I wear a liner under baggies. 
4) I'm willing to give up a little comfort to keep the shape of the saddle nice and rounded in the back because I don't use a dropper and need to not get hung up moving around.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Haven't tried as many as most of you guys, but my Chromag Trailmaster DT is comfortable af... on my hardtail (nukeproof scout - super stiff bike). I run it with the nose slightly up (rode bmx forever, it's just how I like them). Beats the WTB Volt and any Bontrager seat I've tried, in addition to anything I've tried from Fizik. Also heard great things about their Lynx and Mood seats. I know seats are super personal, but Chromag is definitely worth checking out. FWIW I have a Bontrager Evoke 2 on my fs (carbon superfly100), but will be swapping it out with a Trailmaster as well.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

My Trek ProCal came with a Bontrager Evoke 2. Liked it so much I put one on my Yeti and on my GG Trail Pistol. I have spent 5+ hours in the saddle on all 3 bikes and it has been great for me. Best of all, it is CHEAP. You can get them as new takeoffs on Ebay for 30-40$ all day long.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Sit bone width, reach to bars, fore-aft, saddle to bar height, finding the right leg extension for you, cleat position, and on and on. Getting all of these things dialed helps making find the right saddle easier. In other words, if your bike doesn't fit well, getting a saddle that works is all but impossible.

I'm not a wide guy(gangly 6' @ 180lbs), but I've not had any luck with a saddle that is less than 147mm wide. Riding the Pure now, and was a long time Lazer fan before making the switch. Really like the Spoon saddle aesthetics, weight, design, etc. But I couldn't do more than an hour on it.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

My formula is gel padded chamois. Way more cush than foam padded chamois. I actually wear two thin gel chamois for long rides. 

For saddles to be comfortable, I think the key is the seat bones. Once you fine the right saddle to fit your seat bones, then there is less pain. The WTB Volt and WTB Silverado have been the best seats for me. Volt has more padding and Silverado is pretty firm. However with any saddle, I think your rear has to get used to it and there is a pain period to endure in order toughen up your rear.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> If you spent 2 more seconds you would have seen that it's a $20 charge for shipping and handling, plus they put a $244 deposit on your CC.


You also don't get charged shipping again if you do buy a saddle after the demo. The deposit is normal on any loaner program.

So really $20 is unreasonable? Can you point me to all the saddle makers demo programs?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> You also don't get charged shipping again if you do buy a saddle after the demo. The deposit is normal on any loaner program.
> 
> So really $20 is unreasonable? Can you point me to all the saddle makers demo programs?


No it's not a deal breaker at all. All I was saying was I wish my LBS had demo's, then I wouldn't have to pay shipping on each one should I want to try 3-4 saddles. Yes, I had already been to the website and read the information that was provided.

I'm done explaining my position, you've already made too big a deal about it.


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure which of the Specialized Phenom saddles you tried but I found the latest (2018) iteration to be the best saddle I have ever tried. I tried an Ergon SME 3 pro carbon that I didn’t care for. I would be willing to sell it if you were interested to try.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

SDG Bel-Air for me


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You can always try this method.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> You can always try this method.


I do the same thing in the hardware store for toilet plungers. Don't judge.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> You can always try this method.


:lol::thumbsup:

that makes me laugh


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Fabric Scoop shallow. Supports your sit bones better on a long ride than the radius. A little flatter then the radius. But not as flat as an Ergon, which felt great for an hour or so, but destroyed my sit bones after a few hours.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

WTB test ride program. I saw you mentioned the rocket and they make it in a 150. If that's not your thing take it back and try the same seat with a different width or any seat in WTB's range. A little money down, but that money is applied to the purchase of your new seat. Good luck!


----------

